# Does this need ended.



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Gave up on a real relationship years ago. Have a "play toy" that I met a couple yrs ago that probably stop in once a week or so. Issue is even though I explained my case back then, I sort of think she is holding onto "something" like I will roll over and start the care. She is about 12yrs younger than me, with a nice face rack, and good company and help, I sort of think I am doing her a disservice by not cutting the cord at this point. I usually let them go within 6mo and this one has been around a while. 

Do you think she is attached and doesn't want to admit that, or could she also not care? She seems like a good person but I know better than to built trust so all I can do is wonder and go with my instinct which is to cut her loose. Been too long IMO! 

She keeps leaving crap at my place, like her hair brush, undies, etc. I scoop it all up in a pile for her next visit, and figure that is a sign?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Why are you asking us instead of her? Whether dealing with a "play toy" or a serious relationship, notions of privacy and boundaries should be discussed when things go past a few dates (or "sessions?"). Did this happen when you "explained my case" a few years ago? Are you sure things haven't changed for both of you? You're not naive; this has been going on for a couple years and you've seen the signs but did nothing. Maybe you can rebuild trust in another person again. But please make her aware of the debate in your mind. It's not just telling her what the facts are; it's also giving her a chance to have some input. Whether you like it or not, you do have a relationship with this woman.

Above all, please treat her with respect.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think a lot of things in your post are really gross, especially calling another person a play toy. Gag.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The way you treat this woman and talk about her is appalling and completely disrespectful. Do her a massive favour and let her go, maybe she can find a decent man who will treat her like a human being.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> I think a lot of things in your post are really gross, especially calling another person a play toy. Gag.





Diana7 said:


> The way you treat this woman and talk about her is appalling and completely disrespectful.


That was my first reaction and I came out swinging, before editing to something a bit calmer because it kind of looks like he was tossing out chum to see if we'd bite. There was a bit of soul-searching content if you really look for it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Casual Observer said:


> That was my first reaction and I came out swinging, before editing to something a bit calmer because it kind of looks like he was *tossing out chum *to see if we'd bite. There was a bit of soul-searching content if you really look for it.


I am a fisherman, I know what chum is. It is chopped up bait fish thrown in the water to draw-in larger fish, such as sharks.

I did not smell any *chum.

*Chum, also means an intimate friend or companion.

I see a man who hates women, a misogynist.

I smell alcohol, from a man having having low esteem and also having a low piss-stream.

I smell a ban coming.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, you can dice my words up I guess, but I mostly get to the point these days. I think if some looked back, they could figure out why I am this way, but.....

I am pretty sure the woman will just tell me what I want to hear, so she can stick around. But I doubt I am helping her cause, whatever that is. I was rather clear years ago with her that I won't walk down this road again. 

I think what is standing out these days is her clinginess when sleeping. Just go with my gut and let her move on?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You know what? Any mature woman knows that actions speak louder than words. You've been with her for two years, so your little warning trying to get out of any obligation 2 years ago is now null and void. Most people understand it is what it is. And what it is is you have been wanting to stay with this woman for two years whether you ever admit it or not. So I'll just add a P to "chum."


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

So the fact that I didn't terminate this many months ago is telling her I "am in"? I recall our chit chat when we met about a "friend with benefits" situation. I would not mind being friends, but I think she has the wrong idea these days and I really don't want her holding out thinking I will just change stance.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, she may have gotten attached. Since you don’t feel the same way it’s time to move on.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bobsmith said:


> I am pretty sure the woman will just tell me what I want to hear, so she can stick around.


Either you're offering something quite spectacular; the arrangement suits her too; or she is perceiving this to be more than it is. That last one you both can play a part in, and may also relate to her maturity and savvy. I don't know, a grown-folk discussion between you is needed. Is she having other casual interactions? I'm not typically big on hypotheticals, but I can't help but wonder how you would feel if she had expressed:

_Have a "play toy" that I met a couple yrs ago that I probably stop in to once a week or so. Issue is even though he explained his case back then, I sort of think he is holding onto "something" like I will roll over and start the care. He is about 12yrs older than me, with a nice face dong, and good company and help, I sort of think I am doing him a disservice by not cutting the cord at this point. I usually let them go within 6mo and this one has been around a while. 

Do you think he is attached and doesn't want to admit that, or could he also not care? He seems like a good person but I know better than to build trust so all I can do is wonder and go with my instinct which is to cut him loose. Been too long IMO! 

I keep leaving crap at his place, like my hair brush, undies, etc. Thankfully I have a spare brush and undies at home. He scoops it all up in a pile for my next visit, and figure that is a sign - that he's expecting my next visit?_


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> So the fact that I didn't terminate this many months ago is telling her I "am in"? I recall our chit chat when we met about a "friend with benefits" situation. I would not mind being friends, but I think she has the wrong idea these days and I really don't want her holding out thinking I will just change stance.


Why would a woman just keep banging the same guy for two years unless she was emotionally involved?


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL, heartsbeating, I do like how you flipped that. I would be OK if her thinking was inline with your post. I just have concerns she is hoping for me. Hope not. I mean, I can admit and accept that I am no longer father/husband material but I don't want to torch others aspirations either. Not my thing.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Why would a woman just keep banging the same guy for two years unless she was emotionally involved?


I guess that is what I was asking. At what point is a friend/bennie deal nulled? I feel like I was quite clear that I will never have another relationship. She was perfectly cool with that. But I also highly doubt a woman as young as her can share my mentality. It's odd. Do agree, it is probably time to talk/end it. I think at this point I am just dragging her along. Hopefully she is keeping her eyes open for a catch.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

If a woman is seeing you on a regular basis, she is nearly always going to have feelings for you or she would have moved on so you might as well not even start thinking you can find one who won't. Women might be friends with benefits with a guy that they would no way want to rely on or put up with domestically but not for a long period of time. It wouldn't be a regular deal.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bobsmith said:


> I guess that is what I was asking. At what point is a friend/bennie deal nulled? I feel like I was quite clear that I will never have another relationship. She was perfectly cool with that. But I also highly doubt a woman as young as her can share my mentality. It's odd. Do agree, it is probably time to talk/end it. I think at this point I am just dragging her along. Hopefully she is keeping her eyes open for a catch.


I can't help but ask... how old is she?

And are you taking any steps to breaking down (or peering over, at least) that wall surrounding your heart?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Why would a woman just keep banging the same guy for two years unless she was emotionally involved?


Some people are like that. I was seeing a girl i liked and one day she spoke of a Fxxxbuddy she had back home growing up. They would go out and if they ended up alone at end of night they woyld call and go hook up. I was stunned and had never heard the term. Made me realize she was a very shallow person and i no longer found attractive.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

People aren't toys regardless of what you would like to believe.

Buy a blow up doll and don't get involved with humans. Humans aren't toys.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> People aren't toys regardless of what you would like to believe.
> 
> Buy a blow up doll and don't get involved with humans. Humans aren't toys.


And this is why I like you.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I have nothing good to say.!!!.

Let me just say this... You are far from being a gentleman never mind being a decent human being.!!!.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> People aren't toys regardless of what you would like to believe.
> 
> Buy a blow up doll and don't get involved with humans. Humans aren't toys.


Aw, he does not have even the breadth of character for that, or the the long-winded breathe to blow up the plastic toy girl..

Even if he did manage to fill-fully that doll, his weird way of thinking would produce only a warped figure, one having a lisp when she talked and a hiss when he mounted her. The hiss would likely smell of pot.

He must be feeding his GF something, and it ain't common sense.

Maybe he feeds her habit.
Maybe old Bob is handsome, and he feeds her crushed ego.

It could be, nothing to see here. the GF is happy with the relationship. She enjoys occasional sex, and has no real interest in a serious relationship. 

Or, old Bob is HER sidepiece.

Her, with getting her fix, Bob fixated on delusions of grandeur, him "Ain't I grand!"

She has a rack, Bob has a cracked head.

Hmm?


_The Typist-_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ah_sorandy said:


> I have nothing good to say.!!!.
> 
> Let me just say this... You are far from being a gentleman never mind being a decent human being.!!!.


More, the user of others.


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes, it sounds like she is getting attached. Why, I have no idea. She obviously has very low self-esteem. 

And you have commitment issues, among other things. I would suggest a therapist.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> Gave up on a real relationship years ago. Have a "play toy" that I met a couple yrs ago that probably stop in once a week or so. Issue is even though I explained my case back then, I sort of think she is holding onto "something" like I will roll over and start the care. She is about 12yrs younger than me, with a nice face rack, and good company and help, I sort of think I am doing her a disservice by not cutting the cord at this point. I usually let them go within 6mo and this one has been around a while.
> 
> Do you think she is attached and doesn't want to admit that, or could she also not care? She seems like a good person but I know better than to built trust so all I can do is wonder and go with my instinct which is to cut her loose. Been too long IMO!
> 
> She keeps leaving crap at my place, like her hair brush, undies, etc. I scoop it all up in a pile for her next visit, and figure that is a sign?


I don't want to judge you for your lifestyle choices, at least you kind of know what you want and what you don't want, and you seem to be frank about it. So, kudos to that I guess. But there are a couple of things that strike me as odd. 
1. Why you would refer to anyone as a *'play thing' *is beyond me. 
2. *"She keeps leaving crap at my place, like her hair brush, undies, etc. I scoop it all up in a pile for her next visit, and figure that is a sign?"* -->WTF IS THIS??? Is she a dog? Who does stuff like this? You have quite the sense of entitlement. Learn how to man up and communicate what you want/don't want to her. No one should have to 'get the hint'. You really don't have a good view of women. Maybe you should be by yourself for a while, until you can learn to treat people like humans.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow - there are still Robert Culp type throwbacks from the fifties and sixties around! Do you hang around in your vest smoking cool cigarettes and wear "Mad Men" type suits with straight ties ? I want to be just like you when I grow up. At least she is not a broad - that would then confuse the time zone for me. Is she a chick? Naw that would be the hippies. No, definitely the misogynist latent homosexual era. Just the kind of hero I want to be.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I've found these arrangements have a shelf life - some longer than others. Looks like this one has run it's course and is now stale. Reading between the lines... sounds like your bored with it/her. Time to move on and Motley Crew it - girls girls girls… I just want a new toy


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

OP's post is continuation of his personna from past posts. Seems to me it is a difficult life to maintain...


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

sunsetmist said:


> OP's post is continuation of his personna from past posts. Seems to me it is a difficult life to maintain...


?? Don't know about him but I've found it a lot easier and much more fun than being married.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> Well, you can dice my words up I guess, but I mostly get to the point these days. I think if some looked back, they could figure out why I am this way, but.....
> 
> I am pretty sure the woman will just tell me what I want to hear, so she can stick around. But I doubt I am helping her cause, whatever that is. I was rather clear years ago with her that I won't walk down this road again.
> 
> I think what is standing out these days is her clinginess when sleeping. Just go with my gut and let her move on?


Listen, I am not an angel, but "play thing" is just wrong dude. I realize that you think it may be cool or whatever, but it is not, it is a super poor choice of words. And you are not so stupid that you don't know that. Further, just because you have been hurt does not give you the right to hurt people.

I mean why not call her "a stupid ***** that you are banging once a week".

But to your original question, if you are so together then why not ask her? I would.

I also think it is wrong to be with a girl that you know loves you and you are just banging her.

When you grow up you will probably feel kind of bad about it. Or maybe not...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You are a commitment phobe who has made it clear in the past that you don't really want a girlfriend - you want female friends. I'm guessing you put out because if you don't they won't come around and keep you company. There have to be some lesbians in your community with whom you can become friends.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess I have been called "boy toy" before so I guess I called it for what it is, but we can call it friends with bennies too. I think the main reason to ask is, at least in my experience, what women say and what they are really thinking are usually different. I have a fear that if I discuss this, she will just say she is "cool with it" but it may in fact be more cruel to continue. 
Despite my online demeanor, I am not mean to her or other women. I feel I have been direct with all of them in saying "I don't want another relationship".... What concerns me is I told this to another one 2yrs ago and then a few months later she drops the L word, so I ended that and apparently hurt her pretty bad, but it seemed the most humane thing was to cut it clean, not drag it out because I wanted her to go find someone. 
I realize the general idea is "talk it out" but literally was dropping big coin going to couple's therapy with my ex, only to find out she was banging the neighbor. So it becomes very hard to accept ANYTHING a woman says at face value.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> I'm guessing you put out because if you don't they won't come around and keep you company.


Yes, that has happened on several occasions where I stopped the whole intimacy side and they stopped talking to me as much. I think some of it has been more of a self learning situation in that women tend to give you their opinions of personality, behaviors, and such, and my guy friends don't do that. I don't have even one single guy friend and my friends are mostly playing house with their kids. Women seem to have a better beat on events. I tend to like outdoor concerts or really anything where there is an attraction, not just go to "socialize". Really wanted to go to the state fair this year, but nothing is happening lately.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What's the problem? If you don't want to "socialize", go by yourself. The local paper will usually have a day were they list community events.

You need to stop looking to use women.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> I realize the general idea is "talk it out" but literally was dropping big coin going to couple's therapy with my ex, only to find out she was banging the neighbor. *So it becomes very hard to accept ANYTHING a woman says at face value.*


I understand what it is to get burned and be lied to or severely mislead by a woman. But that is _a_ woman, not all women, and further, _a_ woman may have made mistakes based on her past, undeclared baggage, and the biggest mistake is not what's taken place recently but not being truthful or dealing with things in the way-back days.

Meaning what. Meaning that it's possible even*a* woman that screwed you over might not be beyond redemption, and women in general are not bad because you had a terrible experience with one.

It would be like my wife going to her individual counselor, dealing with her past which has some pretty severe undealt-with issues regarding guys, and the two of them agree that all men are pigs.

Oh. Wait. That actually happened. But I'm OK with that if it helps frame the conversation in a constructive fashion. And your belief that all women are dishonest might help to frame a conversation in which you can find a way to deal with a real relationship again.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bobsmith said:


> I guess I have been called "boy toy" before so I guess I called it for what it is, but we can call it friends with bennies too. I think the main reason to ask is, at least in my experience, what women say and what they are really thinking are usually different. I have a fear that if I discuss this, she will just say she is "cool with it" but it may in fact be more cruel to continue.
> Despite my online demeanor, I am not mean to her or other women. I feel I have been direct with all of them in saying "I don't want another relationship".... What concerns me is I told this to another one 2yrs ago and then a few months later she drops the L word, so I ended that and apparently hurt her pretty bad, but it seemed the most humane thing was to cut it clean, not drag it out because I wanted her to go find someone.
> I realize the general idea is "talk it out" but literally was dropping big coin going to couple's therapy with my ex, only to find out she was banging the neighbor. So it becomes very hard to accept ANYTHING a woman says at face value.


Your ex was one woman, not all women are like her believe it or not.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think I frame out all women to be horrible humans, and I enjoy their company. The one in question is quite trustworthy in the sense that I can leave money laying around or whatever and I know I won't be robbed. However, I cannot simply ignore my life experiences and statistics that gel with my experiences. I would paint that out but I will just get flamed even though it makes perfect sense! I have been successful in shutting down my feelers and rely more on my brain, which is way more reliable. I am also not excusing the way men act either, at least in my area. 

We now live in a time where "options" are a few clicks away and I think that has just taken a toll on relationships in general. I know for certain that this certain woman is active on dating sites because I am too! I have not even brought it up. I have not talked to or met anyone from them for years. I think I just find some entertainment in it. I shared my experiences on here but due to my 'direct' approach, it was deleted in minutes. People want hope, not realism.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Your ex was one woman, not all women are like her believe it or not.


Not to argue, but just to be more clear, there are TWO. The second hopped on a new stud pretty much the same day we ended it after 3.5yrs together, and got knocked up in 30 days. That told me pretty quick that I can't pick em.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bobsmith said:


> Not to argue, but just to be more clear, there are TWO. The second hopped on a new stud pretty much the same day we ended it after 3.5yrs together, and got knocked up in 30 days. That told me pretty quick that I can't pick em.


Maybe you are meeting them in the wrong places. 

I was terribly hurt by my ex (married for 25 years) but I would never let that make me think that all or most men are like that. My now husband proves that.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Agree Diana, I dove pretty deep in understanding years ago and it seems like women just handle emotional stuff better, heal better, or at least better than me. I was a very deep person so after that hit, I lost the drive to get up. I knew this years ago but I realize optimists will always try to feed in some un-realism. Some glimmer hides in me, but I realize that it would take a true SAINT, and those types are what we call married.... And if not, there is a line studs at the door, and I don't stand in lines.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bobsmith said:


> Agree Diana, I dove pretty deep in understanding years ago and it seems like women just handle emotional stuff better, heal better, or at least better than me. I was a very deep person so after that hit, I lost the drive to get up. I knew this years ago but I realize optimists will always try to feed in some un-realism. Some glimmer hides in me, but I realize that it would take a true SAINT, and those types are what we call married.... And if not, there is a line studs at the door, and I don't stand in lines.


I can understand that you were hurt, and its not easy. I was devastated for years. It was 4 years before I was able to even think about dating anyone else, and 2 more years before I met my now husband. I guess that I am someone who does have hope and am more optimistic than pessimistic, and that is important. 
The difference between us is that I was never interested in casual sex, it was marriage or nothing for me. Sleeping with someone who I dont love and am not committed to holds no attraction for me at all. I would rather be single.


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

Maybe to her you're nothing more than a penis. Best way to know? Ask her .


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Livvie said:


> I think a lot of things in your post are really gross, especially calling another person a play toy. Gag.


At least use current language like FB


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

bobsmith said:


> Agree Diana, I dove pretty deep in understanding years ago and it seems like women just handle emotional stuff better, heal better, or at least better than me. I was a very deep person so after that hit, I lost the drive to get up. I knew this years ago but I realize optimists will always try to feed in some un-realism. Some glimmer hides in me, but I realize that it would take a true SAINT, and those types are what we call married.... And if not, there is a line studs at the door, and I don't stand in lines.


Sounds like the current GF must be a saint....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

you may want to assess whether she is a bunny boiler. Sometimes, you just can't do FB /FWB relationships because others don't follow the unwritten rules.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

bunny boiler? I just gotta know wtf??? lol


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bobsmith said:


> I have been successful in shutting down my feelers and rely more on my brain, which is way more reliable.


Bluebird - Charles Bukowksi

there’s a bluebird in my heart that
wants to get out
but I’m too tough for him,
I say, stay in there, I’m not going
to let anybody see
you.

there’s a bluebird in my heart that
wants to get out
but I pour whiskey on him and inhale
cigarette smoke
and the whores and the bartenders
and the grocery clerks
never know that
he’s
in there.

there’s a bluebird in my heart that
wants to get out
but I’m too tough for him,
I say,
stay down, do you want to mess
me up?
you want to screw up the
works?
you want to blow my book sales in
Europe?

there’s a bluebird in my heart that
wants to get out
but I’m too clever, I only let him out
at night sometimes
when everybody’s asleep.
I say, I know that you’re there,
so don’t be
sad.

then I put him back,
but he’s singing a little
in there, I haven’t quite let him
die
and we sleep together like
that
with our
secret pact
and it’s nice enough to
make a man
weep, but I don’t
weep, do
you?


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

LMAO, that is probably why I have night terrors now..... high five!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bobsmith said:


> Agree Diana, I dove pretty deep in understanding years ago and it seems like women just handle emotional stuff better, heal better, or at least better than me. I was a very deep person so after that hit, I lost the drive to get up. I knew this years ago but I realize optimists will always try to feed in some un-realism. Some glimmer hides in me, but I realize that it would take a true SAINT, and those types are what we call married.... And if not, there is a line studs at the door, and I don't stand in lines.


The way to meet a lovely lady isnt to have loads of casual sex with lots of women though Bob.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

And i'm over here reminding that there aren't any of those around. I guess I might run into one at the care home but that is a long time to go without some action.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bobsmith said:


> And i'm over here reminding that there aren't any of those around. I guess I might run into one at the care home but that is a long time to go without some action.


well there are, its just that you may need to change the places you look for women, IE not on tinder or in bars.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I realize you probably think I am lying but I have honestly found some relief in acceptance of staying single. I realize some may regard the woman I refer to in this thread as a 'relationship', but no one knows she exists, no one. 

I got very tired of family birthdays every other day, pick up a card, throw some more money out the window, my car is making a noise, tomorrow is blah with dad at school, we should go out, etc, etc. It's a full time job.

I check in with no one, sleep in, drink when I want, buy what I want, etc. I don't go to social events unless there is a band or something to watch. It still annoys me though that people ask me "who are you here with" and I usually have a cover story because if I say " no one" some will seek to include me in their group and then I don't have an out.

My learning experiences have taught me that if I invite a woman to ANYTHING, that means a date, and there are expectations. I have been caught in that trap too many times.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I can undertand the single part, if my husband were to die before me I would stay single and wouldnt date again. Mind you, to me what you have now isnt being single. Having a sexual relationship with someone is being in some sort of relationship however you look at it., and I see it as using another person which doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

bobsmith said:


> So the fact that I didn't terminate this many months ago is telling her I "am in"? I recall our chit chat when we met about a "friend with benefits" situation. I would not mind being friends, but I think she has the wrong idea these days and I really don't want her holding out thinking I will just change stance.


Then either end it or start paying her. She deserves to be paid since you’re only using her.

why do you have her spend the night? I’m certain that’s where the confusion lies with her. You send mixed signals by having her stay.

IF it was just for sex - you wouldn’t ever have her spend the night.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

When a person shows up at your place and willingly engages in sex every week, they aren't being used. She is doing exactly what he is doing. Unless you are trying to say that the only reason women have sex is to enmesh a man in a relationship. In which case you have your user and used reversed.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Ths whole thing just sounds like a huge 'humble brag' - packaging his 'problem' as something he supposedly needs help with when in reality, he just wanted to brag about his weekly POA.






r/humblebrag


r/humblebrag:




www.reddit.com


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Nah, this has legitimately been bothering me. Just realizing how long she has been around. Half the time she is the one asking "what are you doing tonight", but I have learned well enough that women sometimes don't say what they mean or at least I suck at understanding. Just figured that by now I would have got the "I found someone else" line.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

We all can't believe it either.

Sent from my SM-J327VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> She is about 12yrs younger than me, with a nice face rack, and good company and help, I sort of think I am doing her a disservice by not cutting the cord at this point.


What the heck is a face rack? Or did you misplace a comma?


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL, see, proof reading matters! 'fake'......


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bobsmith said:


> LOL, see, proof reading matters! 'fake'......


I figured it was missing a comma too... that means the alternate version I created based on what you wrote, would now read 'nice fake dong'.


----------

